

Best journalism-job want ad ever. - asanwal
http://motherjones.tumblr.com/post/4046557808/the-best-journalism-job-want-ad-ever-ever

======
huhtenberg
Original source, sans blogspam -
[http://afewtastefulsnaps.wordpress.com/2011/03/14/award-
winn...](http://afewtastefulsnaps.wordpress.com/2011/03/14/award-winning-
journalism-job-post)

------
arepb
Certainly well written, but my experience with journalists (hiring them and
firing them and learning a ton from every one of them) is that sometimes the
bookish, quiet types do the best investigative stuff. All the same, great
little piece of copy here. I want that guy to do my cover letter.

------
knieveltech
Fuck. That made me want to change careers and move to Florida. I have no
journalism background and I hate Florida. Respect.

------
Gaussian
As the ad states, Florida is _the_ place for news. I've heard more than one
editor advise reporters to go there early in their careers. Drug smugglers,
immigration, presidential electoral swings, real estate boom and crash, jungle
panthers, large reptiles capable of eating men, Cuba, etc. I don't like the
place. But damn if it doesn't have news. You'll never file a story on a
neighborhood watch meeting because there's always something better.

------
rmason
I started out in journalism. If I'd ever gotten to work for somebody like that
I might not be slinging code for a living.

------
VladRussian
no surprise that this newspaper survives and even hiring at the times when
others are laying off.

